# البلاستيك الثرموست thermoset plastics



## ابو يوسف (13 يوليو 2009)

البلاستيك الثرموست thermoset plastics 

يعدّ البلاستيك الثرموست أكثر صلابة، ولكنه أكثر هشاشة من البلاستيك الثرموبلاست. ويتميز البلاستيك الثرموست بخواص متميزة من الناحية الميكانيكية والكيماوية والكهربية، ولكن ذلك يعتمد على التركيب الكيماوي والوزن الجزيئ. 

ويتكون البلاسيتك الثرموست من جزيئات طويلة السلسلة، تكون بوليمرات متشابكة في ثلاثة أبعاد تنتج من تفاعلات التكاثف condensation. 

خلال عملية البلمرة أو بواسطة إضافة مواد تساعد على التشابك، يتم تقوية هذا النوع من البلاستيك، لتحسين نوعياته، وذلك باستخدام الألياف الزجاجية أو الألياف الصناعية أو القطن أو الورق. 

ويعدّ بلاستيك الفينول ـ فورمالدهايد، وكذلك بلاستيك اليوريا ـ فورمالدهايد، من أقدم أنواع البلاستيك الهندسية، التي تتميز بأنها قوية وثابتة الأبعاد، ومقاومة للتآكل والصدمات، وتعمل في ظروف حرارية مختلفة. 

1. لدائن الفينول ـ فورمالدهايد

تعدّ من أقدم أنواع اللدائن، وقد تم اكتشافها بواسطة العالم باكيلاند backeland عام 1909، ولذلك أطلق عليها اسم باكيلايت bakelites، وقد استخدمت على نطاق واسع في صناعات الكهرباء والسيارات، ويتم إنتاجها بأشكال مختلفة متعددة، إذ أنها تحتوي على مجموعات وظيفية ثنائية وثلاثية. 

وينتج تفاعل التكاثف بين الفينول والفورمالدهايد نوعان من اللدائن: أحدها يسمى نوفولاك novolacs، والآخر يسمى ريزول resols، ويتم تفاعل التكاثف في وسط قاعدي، أو وسط حامضي، لينتج نوعان من اللدائن.

وعندما يتفاعل الفينول مع الفورمالدهايد في وسط حامضي بكميات متماثلة جزيئيّا أو في وجود زيادة طفيفة من الفينول، تنتج كحولات بنزيلية، ثم تحدث بلمرة فيما بينها، مكونة وصلات ميثيلينية. ومع ازدياد التكاثف تتكون مركبات ذات سلاسل طويلة. تكون الحفازات الحامضية في وجود زيادة من الفينول لدائن خطية تذوب في كثير من المذيبات العضوية. هذا النوع من اللدائن يكثر عليه الطلب في صناعة البويات والطلاءات.

وفي صناعة اللدائن الفينولية، يمكن إنتاج أنواع منها تلائم عدة أغراض في مجال التشكيل أو مقاومة الحرارة أو الطلاءات، أو المواد اللاصقة المستخدمة في صناعة الخشب الحبيبى. 

​





​http://www.0zz0.com/
2. لدائن اليوريا ـ فورمالدهايد

يقع هذا النوع من اللدائن تحت اسم البلاستيكات الأمينية. والمنتجات الناتجة من تكاثف اليوريا والفورمالدهايد قديمة مثل قدم المنتجات الناتجة من تكاثف الفينول - فورمالدهايد. تلعب نسب مواد التفاعل وظروف التفاعل دورًا مهمّا في سير تفاعل التكاثف، وينتج عند إضافة اليوريا إلى الفورمالدهايد نوعان من المواد: أحدهما يسمى أحادي ميثايلول يوريا، والآخر يسمى ثنائي ميثايلول يوريا، كالآتي

يتم بلمرة الميثايلول يوريا عند التسخين في وجود حامض أو هكسامين. ويتم التفاعل ببطء تحت ظروف متحكم فيها، بحيث يحتفظ بالحرارة عند 40°م، ودرجة تركيز هيدروجينى ph 7 - 8. ثم يستمر التسخين لإزلة الماء. عادة تستخدم كمية كبيرة من الفورمالدهايد تصل نسبتها من 3 إلى 5 مرات من اليوريا. بعد إزالة الماء تصبح الكتلة اللدنة المتكونة لزجة، وذلك بإضافة مواد طاردة للماء مثل الثيوريا أو السليولوز، وهذه المواد تعمل على فصل الماء من المنتج المتكون. يتم إضافة حفازات حامضية مثل البروم أو حمض التارتاريك قبل عملية عجن اللدائن. ثم يتم إزالة الحفاز الحامضى تحت ضغط، إذ تعمل الحرارة بعد ذلك على سير البلمرة. يضاف كلوريد الأمونيوم، الذي يعمل على صلابة المنتج قبل تشكيله.








​
http://www.0zz0.com/​


----------



## مهندس المحبة (13 يوليو 2009)

موضوع جميل دام التميز .........


----------



## ابو يوسف (13 يوليو 2009)




----------



## ابو يوسف (20 فبراير 2010)




----------



## anno.mohammed (24 أبريل 2011)

السلام عليكم

موضوع جميل جدا بس ممكن اضافة تفصيل حول سبب مقاومته للتآكل

وجزاكم الله خيراً


----------



## Alaa Mashharawi (25 أكتوبر 2011)

جهد رائع


----------



## م باسل وردان (27 أكتوبر 2011)

الله يعطيك الف الف عافيه
موضوع جميل....ونتمنى المزيد


----------



## ابو يوسف (28 أكتوبر 2011)

*اللهم زدني وزدهم نورا على نور امين يا رب العالمين*​


----------



## zahertop (17 ديسمبر 2011)

شكرا لك على المعلومات


----------



## ابو يوسف (21 ديسمبر 2011)

​


----------



## احمد حاتم محمود (13 يوليو 2016)

جزاك الله خير اخى الكريم


----------

